# Planing my first Model (with a twist)



## error404 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey guys! new member here....

When I was a kid, my dad used to put together for Christmas a set of trains ( HO ) in a loop around our Christmas tree..... (nothing fancy!)

Fast forward "who knows how many years" to present time, I arrived to my parent's house for Christmas and my dad had put together the set again. He then proceed to tell me that if I wanted we could play/mess around with it the next day  . 

At that time, I though he was out of his mind, but later throughout the day I continued thinking about it and came out with an idea that might make it more interesting to me :laugh: : Make it less about the trains and more about the environment / set.

THE PLAN:

I will create a master plan and provide my dad with a set of construction documents, so he can build it in his spare time (I live two hours away).

I'm an architect, so I'm thinking every time I finish a project that I really like (house, restaurant, office, etc), I will make a basic set of documents /manual, so my dad can make a 1:87 scale of the building in chipboard and added to the town.

THE MODEL:

The model will be located in the basement on top of our pool table, I started with the idea of using a 4'x8' board of plywood, but after doing some research (minimum turning radius 18" / 24" recommended?) we decided to increase it to a 6'x8' (with access all around ).

I'm located in the coast, so a lot of my projects are beach front properties. I'll like to get a layout that will provide with areas by the beach and maybe a small town in the center of the Model. 

6'x8' table should give me about 522'x696'. There is not much space considering the trains takes a good portion of it. My dad wants two loops / I want a much real state as I can get... maybe some type of dog bone will work the best.

QUESTIONS:

-1 I just started doing my research (to see what other people has done in the past) and notice that there are different software that people use. I was planing to do it in AutoCAD, but now I'm wondering what extra tools I could gain by downloading one of those free train track software??

-2 On HO trains, what would be the minimum (once center) distance between two parallel tracks?

-3 Most of the models that I have seen are finished and very colorful... I'm looking for a more unfinished look using chipboard: 
(Here is a quick example that I found on-line)








Has anyone done anything similar like this?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

To start let me say love the enthusiasm, But....You have a flaw in your plan trying to work across 3 feet is impractical if not about impossible. Try it it's just too deep.
Doing the Tera forming with chip stock is very expensive and time consuming to say the least. But if that's the route you want to take it will work. Having your father scratch build all the buildings is asking a lot from him, but thats between you two.
Anyrail program will get the track plan down for you.
2" inch from center to center and 2 1/2 on the curves.
Never done it, why would you when you can take it to the next level and make it look real?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Error,

I think it sounds like a fun/creative plan ... unconventional, for sure, but fun. With your architecture background, "stepped" foam-board topology models like that are the norm.

You say a walk-around layout ... nothing wrong with that, but Sean's comment about a 3' reach pushing the limits is good intel. Maybe consider 5'x8' or 5.5'x8'? A few saved inches of arm reach will make a difference. 

The Nat'l Model Railroad Assoc has a great online list of accepted standards ... track-to-track, overhead clearances, etc. ...

http://www.nmra.org/standards/standards.html

http://www.nmra.org/standards/sandrp/consist.html

How big is the pool table? Consider whether it's top footprint is big enough to support the layout board without further framing reinforcement (cantilever overhangs, etc.). I would suggest a sheet(s) of MDF (3/4") instead of plywood as a base ... dead flat, and generally stiffer (without warp/deflection) than most plywoods.

If you're comfortable in AutoCAD, you can certainly use it for your plan. (I did that with my small setups.) However, you'll have to build your own library of switches, accurate track lenghts/radii, etc. As an option, consider one of the canned track layout packages ... they complete with extensive pre-built libraries of track for a wide range of mfrs. Consider AnyRail (free demo, full for $59), or SCARM (freeware).

Enjoy!

TJ


----------



## error404 (Dec 26, 2011)

Okay, thanks...

BTW, I never said it was going to get done in one weekend... and the terrain will be mostly flat.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi error, 

Even though it's a non traditional style... that precise method of contour rendering is beautifully graceful. I like it. :thumbsup:










I think would be fascinating to do a train layout that looks just like an elevation map with graduated colors for the different elevations and modelled cardstock structures with dimensions and notations on them and labelled terrain features.


----------



## babyangel82 (Feb 16, 2012)

nice model!! must took you alot of effort..


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Error, welcome to the forum! First off, it's your layout---that entitles you to owning the only "right" opinion, so go for it. I will echo the comments about the depth: mine is 5' x 12', and working on anything in the center can be a challenge. On the other hand, grabbing tools and cantilevered ladders put it all within reach, if you want. Let me suggest you try to keep your layout static in the center, i.e., landscaped, but no lights or moving parts. Trying to glue, drill holes, etc. at the end of a 3' reach will really test your patience. Another consideration is a trap-door in the center or a lift-out section that will let you access the center as needed. another option would be a hinged tilt-up for the entire table, allowing you to put it on a 45% angle while you build it.

Anyrail is a great program; I used the free demo extensively and then bought the program because I liked it so much. Again, follow your dream and enjoy your project: it doesn't matter what the rest of us think. Everyone here wants to help you and gave you great advice, but do it your way.

Sincerely,


----------

